# tax form 210 (Spain)



## davee (Mar 25, 2014)

A little late for now but having trouble filling in this tax form, I'm sure I have filled in the main part but at the bottom of the form where the amounts have to be inserted I keep getting ''campo incorrecto'' . so the form keeps getting rejected. Any help from anywhere please,


----------

